# First baby of 2015!



## BoerMaster23 (Nov 8, 2012)

Meet Joy! Our first baby of the year! We lost her sister due to birth complications so we are very blessed to have her!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

I am very sorry for the loss of your baby, but I am glad you still have Joy.  Congrats she is beautiful!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

What a beautiful doe kid!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pie!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice sorry about her sister


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

awww I have baby goat envy.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Love her markings!! She is beautiful!! Sorry you lost her sister!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice markings indeed, congrats!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Pretty girl


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats! She is lovely! Sorry about her sister


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What a beauty! Congrats! Does the sire look like her?


----------



## BoerMaster23 (Nov 8, 2012)

Her sire is the one in my profile picture!


----------



## BoerMaster23 (Nov 8, 2012)

9 days old!


----------

